# Hiawatha Arrow Shelby Airflow Parts



## Velocipedist Co. (Aug 28, 2016)

Listed some hard to find parts on ebay in case anyone here needs this stuff..

http://m.ebay.com/itm/Hiawatha-Arro...Airflow-vintage-Bicycle-Shelby-/322240898745?

http://m.ebay.com/itm/Hiawatha-Arro...-prewar-Shelby-Airflow-vintage-/322240911829?

http://m.ebay.com/itm/Hiawatha-Arro...le-rack-carrier-Shelby-Airflow-/322240923002?


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 29, 2016)

Fenders at $76   Guard at $79    Rack at $86 3 days left....


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Aug 30, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> Fenders at $76   Guard at $79    Rack at $86 3 days left....
> 
> View attachment 354578 View attachment 354579 View attachment 354580 View attachment 354581




...and no reserve :eek:


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Aug 30, 2016)

Added a hiawatha arrow Indian fender ornament...

http://m.ebay.com/itm/Hiawatha-Arro...ornament-prewar-vintage-shelby-/322246007928?


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Aug 30, 2016)




----------



## WetDogGraphix (Aug 30, 2016)

Do you have eveyrthing you showed in Post #2, frame, tank, and all? If so, I would be interested........


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 30, 2016)

WetDogGraphix said:


> Do you have eveyrthing you showed in Post #2, frame, tank, and all? If so, I would be interested........





Where you been?  http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/hiawatha-arrow.95582/  V/r Shawn


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Aug 31, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> Where you been?  http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/hiawatha-arrow.95582/  V/r Shawn



Apparently not paying attention!


----------

